# Continuous Logged in at Digit Forum



## piyush gupta (Feb 15, 2007)

if i dont do any activity for 15-20min. this forum automatically logout me

i just wanna to be logged in for while day even if i do no post no clicks

is it possible

i just got frustrated by logging in a lot of times


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2007)

Click on remember me near username and pw fieldsThey will automatically log you in
However there is no way to be logged in without doing anything.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 15, 2007)

i means to say i wanna to be logged in for long times

like i wanna my session be longer like 3Hrs. 6Hrs so on


----------



## aryayush (Feb 15, 2007)

Which web browser do you use? Seems like a problem with cookies to me.


			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Click on remember me near username and pw fieldsThey will automatically log you in
> However there is no way to be logged in without doing anything.


Why? I can stay logged in for hours without posting or doing anything at all as long as the forum is open. I think you misunderstood the question.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 15, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Which web browser do you use? Seems like a problem with cookies to me.
> Why? I can stay logged in for hours without posting or doing anything at all as long as the forum is open. I think you misunderstood the question.


 

what is happen here is that suppose i logged in at 11.30 AM

now my class start at 11.35 AM

i did nothing at digit forum not even a single click

when i try to work after 10-15 minutes like 11.45AM

i clicked on thread name

it opens thread but i need to login again

i just dont wanna this 
i also selected Remember Me CheckBox
but it logged me again in new session 

still my prev session lost


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2007)

@aryayush,dont do any thing for 15 mins.then click user cp.The log on screen will show up.


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 15, 2007)

if you are using opera , then open user CP in one tab.
Right Click on the page and Choose Reload Every-> Select a time(15 or 10 minutes).


Now you can continue your work somewhere else, while remaining logged on


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2007)

^^This means you can't be logged on without doing anything


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 15, 2007)

I use only FireFox
also tell me some solution for IE


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 15, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^This means you can't be logged on without doing anything



Hey "Fresh Stock", what are you saying?
Without Doing anything means?


----------



## aryayush (Feb 15, 2007)

I often leave the forum open for a few hours without doing anything and it has never logged me out.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2007)

@lucky_star


			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I can stay logged in for hours without posting or doing anything at all as long as the forum is open


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 15, 2007)

For Firefox Use this Addon-> ReloadEvery


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 15, 2007)

There is a timeout period after which the current session ends, all the new posts are lost. So, it will ask you to login if there is inactivity more than the timeout period. There is no way to bypass that, its a setting in vB fromt he server side (Reload plugin may work). I don't know the exact timeout duration but it would be between 10-15mins currently. Have your passwords saved in the browser and you won't have to login every single session.


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 15, 2007)

For Internet Explorer


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 15, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> There is a timeout period after which the current session ends, all the new posts are lost. So, it will ask you to login if there is inactivity more than the timeout period. There is no way to bypass that, its a setting in vB fromt he server side (Reload plugin may work). I don't know the exact timeout duration but it would be between 10-15mins currently. Have your passwords saved in the browser and you won't have to login every single session.


 
* can we have option to select session time*

like session 

1. for one day
2. One week
3. Session never expires


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2007)

^^no,unless you are Raaabo or Fatbeing


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 15, 2007)

Isn't it a great feature to be introduced in forum


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 15, 2007)

Just use "Remember me" option and signout while leaving. Why do you want to mess-up with cookies and stuff?


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 15, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Just use "Remember me" option and signout while leaving. Why do you want to mess-up with cookies and stuff?


 
Kiran actually i dont shut down my PC

i just lock it or hibernate it sometimes

i wanna my sessions to be on on and on till i explicitly click logout

thats why i wanna this stuffs


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 15, 2007)

i have selected the always remember me option.  i just close the windw and when ever i open the forum i am always logged on automatically. i have also done the same on my phone. so i don't enter any password ever.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 15, 2007)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> Kiran actually i dont shut down my PC
> i just lock it or hibernate it sometimes
> i wanna my sessions to be on on and on till i explicitly click logout
> thats why i wanna this stuffs



"Remember Me" option will let you do that. Check that option and log-in. Later without signing out, just close the window and shut down the system or hibernate as desired. Next time you open ww*.thinkdigit.com/forum, the browser will remember you and will continue the session. There is no need to sign-in again. It's only when you click "Log out", then it will ask for password.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah! Its true that if u select "Remember Me" option, then it'll not log u out after the predefined period (I think its 20 minutes).
But I faced one problem in this method. U'll loose all new posts after that inactivity period if u hv selected the "Remember Me" option.


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 15, 2007)

The logout time is set at 20min as Fatbeing once told. Also if you enable "Remember me", then everytime you access a page from the forum your password, which is locally stored in a cookie, will be sent along with. So there is no question of logging out. You basically login everytime you click on a page link.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 16, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> But I faced one problem in this method. U'll loose all new posts after that inactivity period if u hv selected the "Remember Me" option.


 
Thats what i dont wanna loose

any idea for this problem


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 16, 2007)

keep two pages open, one->the User CP & the other- anypage (e.g. gamerz section)

refresh any  page , now you'll know whether or not you're logged in.

if logged out, login again in the other page (gamerz sect.) & now refresh the "User CP" page, you wont loose any previous new posts

note: if you refreshed the User CP page & are logged out, then press "back" & refresh the other page to login.


----------



## aneesh kalra (Feb 17, 2007)

Is Saving your password in cookies not a potential security hazard since it can be easily accessed by a hacker or spyware.Moreover telling wand to rememember too many passwords in opera slows it down.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 17, 2007)

i had like 25 passwords in Opera's "Wand " thingy, but it didnt slow any thing down, it only Quickned the "Logging In" things

only too much data in "Cache" can/will slow any browser.

just dont keep your imp. E-Mail password in "Wand", or some *Local Hacker*  can hack Imp. Stuffs from your e-mail


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 17, 2007)

I just save my password and close opera without logging out.
Now next day when i open it, it directly opens my account.   
Pretty Good.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 17, 2007)

^^that depends, for Digit that doesnt happen as everyone knows,  but for Demonoid.com, "Rapidshare Free account" it happens


----------

